# Mercier Kilo Stripper build (raw) w/ PICS



## hallin222 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thought I'd share a few pics of my recent build, since I can't find many pics of these raw-finish frames anywhere. This is my first attempt at building and riding a fixed gear, which I'm doing just to mix up my riding experience a little. No 'drome here in Austin (why, I don't know) but I'd love to get over to Houston, up to Dallas, or even visit some friends of mine who just moved to Indy, so I can try it out on a track sometime. For now, I'll be satisfied just rolling around the roads or SW Austin and out through Hays county. 

Knowing how things go on these boards, I'm fully prepared for this bike to get ripped by readers, but whatever. I'm pretty happy with it. I'm a big guy (6'3", 220 lb winter weight, 210 summer) and have a dendancy to break rear spokes and crack rims at the spoke holes, so this wheelset, with the eyeletted rims, seemed like a good choice. Wifey actually surprised me with a handful of parts to start with for Christmas, and left the rest of the build up to me.

More full-sized pics here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623365183984/

Frame / Fork: Mercier Kilo Stripper (60cm)
Headset: Cane Creek Solos 1" threadless
Crankset: Bontrager GXP Track (44T)
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP external bearing 
Pedals: Shimano PD-R540 
Cog: Suntour 15T (identical to Dura-Ace)
Lockring: Dura-Ace
Chain: KMC 1/8" 
Hubs: Formula (seled bearing)
Spokes: Stainless 14 gauge 
Rims: Mavic CXP22
Tires: Vittoria Diamante Pro front, Rubino Pro rear 
Caliper: Shimano 600
Brake Lever: Cane Creek 'cross top'
Handlebar: Cinelli Pista cromoly, 31.8mm, 42cm
Stem: Thomson X2 110mm
Tape: black cork
Saddle: unknown, old track / BMX type
Seat Post: Thomson Elite 26.8mm
Seat Clamp: Salsa


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bd's raw just looks grey


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> bd's raw just looks grey


Not bad but I agree, it just looks like a nice grey.


----------



## hallin222 (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, I would have liked a little 'raw-er', more industrial look as well, but I still like this a lot. It's as though the main frame was bead blasted after welding or something, a step which I might have skipped I were in charge. However, it does keep the frame from looking 'too' worn. I wouldn't have wanted a full-on 'rat' bike or anything.

I do tend to like simpler colors, though. My geared roadie 'race' bike (2006 Kona Zing Supreme) is of a similar hue. See below for stock photo. Mine has black bar tape, Aliante carbon-railed saddle, and FSA SL-K carbon seatpost, but you get the idea. I think they compliment eachother well.


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

It will never really chip or blemish at all. The look is a bit industrial but I'm with the OP in that I like simple basic colors. I'm about to pick one up this week. BikesDirect has a pretty good deal and since a member owns it I like it even more!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That is really nice!


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

What is the black tape for on the top tube? Is it for when the handle bars swing around and strike the frame?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SpencerM said:


> What is the black tape for on the top tube? Is it for when the handle bars swing around and strike the frame?



yep.....


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

SpencerM said:


> What is the black tape for on the top tube? Is it for when the handle bars swing around and strike the frame?


Yes,..


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes...


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## November (Oct 17, 2007)

affirmative.


----------

